# Another cria!



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

A boy this time, born Tuesday morning. I missed it because I was at work...but I am so happy with this little guy....love him already. I can hardly believe we finally have crias. I think that's it for us until spring.

Pics were taken at a bout 6 hours old. Meet Black Cat's Royal Ransom:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2043.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2042.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2041.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2040.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2039.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2037.jpg

And a couple updated pics of my little Graycie...all tuckered out after playing with her new buddy:
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2035.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/ ... G_2038.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - you know you can bring them to my house ANY day!!!!! So if they disappear - hehe! Just Joking - I live to far away!

Your llamas look so good! Mine is in such horrible condition, and the vet doesn't want to do anything till spring. I am embarrassed for anyone to see them!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That has to be THE cutest thing I have seen!!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE etc.... Him!!!!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!! I am pretty pleased with him! 

Allison - We body shear our breeding females every spring to help them with the heat...your vet is right in waiting until spring, though...it wouldn't have enough time to grow back out in time for winter & they'd get cold. We shear in late April/early May...they look so funny "naked"! Ransom's mom is a little "overconditioned" & Graycie's mom is the chubbiest llama that I've ever laid eyes on. I'm hoping that the babies will help get them back into shape (although that never worked for me when I had babies!).


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  And, how adorable is your little girl all pooped out?!! I am so happy that you have a stunning - and apparently healthy - little guy. How very exciting! Thank you so much for sharing these fabulous photos!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY!!!! *love* such a cutie, he is certainly going to turn the ladies heads!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very handsome. Is he a lot bigger then Graycie was at birth? He sure looks it. Graycie looks so cute laying with mom. How is she doing? Shelly


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

What a cute little baby. My son wants an alpaca but I am saying no. We don't have enough pasture and he is really busy with his current goat and school and 4-H. Maybe someday down the right but not right now.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all, yes thankfully he seems to be very healthy, active & strong. He is still smaller than average but he's already taller than Graycie, she's just more filled out than he is. I was told that first-time moms often have small babies so that may be part of it. Their sire is HUGE & both dams are good sized so hopefully the babies will be good sized when they grow up. Ransom's dam also has a TON more milk than Graycie's dam (she's even been seen stealing a few slurps when Madeline isn't paying close enough attention). Graycie is apparently feeling pretty good....she's becoming NAUGHTY. She pulls on Ransom's ears to get him up when she wants to play!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe!!!

Well I am glad to hear they are both doing good. This is such an exciting time for you!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww.....they are so adorable!!!!! Congrats on another baby!!!! I'm so ready for kidding season to get here-but then again i'm almost not since i'll have to figure out who to sell to keep my herd at a more manageable size.


----------

